
Julia Language Telemetry on by Default - boromi
https://discourse.julialang.org/t/pkg-jl-telemetry-should-be-opt-in/42209/189
======
noobermin
It seems like a specific comment is linked. May be change the url to the OP.

~~~
boromi
Indeed, how can I update the URL to [https://discourse.julialang.org/t/pkg-jl-
telemetry-should-be...](https://discourse.julialang.org/t/pkg-jl-telemetry-
should-be-opt-in/)

------
boromi
please delete this in favor of updated post

